

Hacking real world: 200 people "frozen" in NY Grand Central NY - juanpablo
http://www.improveverywhere.com/2008/01/31/frozen-grand-central/

======
ivankirigin
I wonder how many had their wallets lifted. It would be fun to see them wakeup
to defend their possessions. Hacking hacking the real world.

------
juanpablo
The same group dressed with blue polo shirts and khaki and entered in a Best
Buy. Security guards and managers thought it was some kind of elaborate
Thomas-Crown-like heist.

~~~
dcurtis
That's hilarious. I wonder what they ended up doing. Have a link to more info?

~~~
juanpablo
Sure. <http://www.improveverywhere.com/2006/04/23/best-buy/>

------
mhartl
I think this sort of thing is awesome---but I have a hard time explaining why.
There's just something magical about it, and, judging from the applause at the
end, lots of other people feel the same way.

------
gibsonf1
What a great place to do it. Grand Central is one of the nicest interior
spaces in NYC, and it can be very crowded.

~~~
wallflower
To think that Grand Central was under pressure to be demolished, until Jackie
Kennedy lead a movement to save it...

